# BB-Rutenhalter........



## MxkxFxsh (15. April 2002)

Wo gibt es denn nun anständige BB-Rutenhalter ?

Nicht die Geräte aus AMI-Land, für über *65,-$ *  !!
Nee die baut sich ja kaum einer ans BB.  

Da wollten doch einige so einen Rutenhalter nachbauen ?
Gib es schon davon was zu berichten oder ein Foto ?
Wäre doch Interessant für die BB-Fangemeinde. :q


----------



## Maddin (15. April 2002)

Moin Mike!

Ich habe mir so ein Teil selber gebaut. Plastikröhrchen (Landkartenverpackung)...zurechtgeschnitten und mit einem Tragegurt einer Reisetasche und Kabelstrapsen am BB befestigt. Sieht aus wie selbst gemacht, und ich komm damit auch bestimmt nicht in den Royal-Belly-Boat-Club, aber es funktioniert :q 

Du hast doch auch so einen Halter, oder?


----------



## Maddin (15. April 2002)

Fotoversuch:







Den Gurt kann man leider nicht so gut erkennen....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. April 2002)

Hi Martin,

jau ich habe mir auch sowas selbst gebastelt.
Aber das ist nicht das gelbe vom Ei. Ich möcht da gerne mal was besseres dranhaben !

Das mit den Fotos.....?
Na so nicht! Du kannst nicht von Deiner Festplatte C:/eigene/.... verlinken aufs Anglerboard. Das Borad saved die Pics nicht, dafür musst Du Dir nen anderen Webspace(Server) suchen, mieten oder so.  
Wie wärs mit Fotango ?? Der speichert die Pics für Dich und Du kannst dann in Deinem Bericht ne Verlinkung anbringen, auf Deine Fotos!  Und das wars dann mit den Fotos.  :q 
Und schon bist Du "Royal-mäßig" dabei mit den ollen Fotos. :q


----------



## Maddin (16. April 2002)

@Mike
"ich wurde schon gehilft" :q 
versuche es heute abend nochmal.....


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (16. April 2002)

Ich hab mir son Rutenhalter auch selber gebaut. Du hast ihn ja gesehen Mike und mir reicht der.


----------



## Bellyman (16. April 2002)

Super, toll, ge.., Klasse.. ein BELLYBOATFORUM :z #v  :z #v 
@ mike und Martin,
was habt ihr denn gegen eure Rutenhalter? Bin gerade dabei mir auch son Ding zu basteln und nun erfahre ich das er euch nicht mehr gefällt.....? Ich hatte bei Udo in Burg noch solch ein Teil entdeckt, war aber zu teuer und sehr aufwendig konstruiert...!
War eine halbrunde Platte, zum umschnallen um den Schlauch und darauf war ein Halter montiert, der aussah wie so einer den man beim Aalangeln in die Erde steckt. Nur wie der festgemacht war ist nicht so einfach nach zu bauen ;+ 
Bellyman


----------



## Maddin (16. April 2002)

@Bellyman
nee....ich bin damit zufrieden, er erfüllt seinen Zweck und das reicht


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. April 2002)

@ Jörg

Du hast recht Jörg. Aber Du weisst ja, der Mensch strebt nach "Neuem" ....und so weiter....... :q   
Also mal sehen was da so Neues rauskommt ??
Aber da wollte doch ein Boardie, so ein Teil nachbauen??
Darum ging es mir ja in diesem Thema.

@ Bellyman

Genau Micha, der Meinung bin ich auch! Zu teuer und zuuuuu aufwendig, das Gedöhns.  
Und eins bestellen, aus AMI-Land, ist mir auch zu teuer. Für so ein einfaches, abknickbares Plastikrohr.  Nee!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (16. April 2002)

Ich will mal bitten Licht ins Dunkeln bringen.




Diesen Rutenhalter meint Mikefish bestimmt. Baue mir das Ding gerade! Habe es am Wochenende evtl. fertig! Kosten ca 20 €. In der neuen Kutter und Küste, die am 24 . April rauskommt zeigen sie verschiedene Modelle noch.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (16. April 2002)

@ BBangler

Genau, das isser den ich meine!
Aber der ist mir persönlich zu aufwendig, eben zuviel Gedöhns.
Na da bin ich aber mal gespannt, Christian, was Du da auf den Markt bringst ??
Ich hoffe Du zeigst uns das hier mit Bild und so ?


----------



## Bellyman (17. April 2002)

@ Bellyboatangler

Krich ich auch einen?

Bellyman


----------



## Bellyboatangler (18. April 2002)

Das Oberteil kann man für ca  15- 20 Euro in jedem Bootsladen erwerben. Die Halterung(wo die Bänder durchgezogen werden) versuche ich gerade nachbauen zu lassen. Rest ist nur noch Montage! Alle Kosten zusammen ca 20-30 €. Mal sehen. Foto wird dann nachgereicht!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (19. April 2002)

Hi Christian,

prima! Bin ich echt drauf gespannt.  
Aber bis zu 30€  !!! Nee soviel bin ich nicht gewillt für ein Plastikrohr auszugeben! Das muss billiger sein.
Das ist mir für die Nutzung des Plastikrohres einfach zu viel Geld.
Naja, das wird bestimmt wiedermal ´ne Ansichtssache sein ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. April 2002)

So ist es Mike. Das ist wie alles nur Ansichtssache und vor allem ist sehr wichtig wie oft man so etwas überhaupt benötigt. Die paar mal wo ich mit BB unterwegs bin reicht mir mein einfaches Rohr an der Seite. Wer aber öffter draußen ist kann ich mir gut vorstellen möchte auch gerne etwas stabieleres für die Rute neben sich wissen.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Juni 2002)

@ Jörg



> So ist es Mike. Das ist wie alles nur Ansichtssache


So sieht das denn aus und funzt absolut &quot;Astrein&quot;  :q  :q 
Meiner Ansicht nach, bin ich voll zufrieden damit.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (17. Juni 2002)

@ BBangler

...und wo ist Dein &quot;Nachbau&quot; ?  :g 
Bin ich immer noch gespannt drauf.  :q 
Aber lass Dir Zeit, nix überstürzen !!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (17. Juni 2002)

kommt noch. Konnte mich damit noch nicht beschäfftigen! Beim BB-Cup wirst ihn wohl sehen.


----------



## Mirco (25. Juni 2002)

Moin Leute,

also ich fand eigentlich alle Eure Konstruktionen gut, muß ja nich 5-Sterne mäßig aussehen, hauptsache funktionell und kostengünstig   

@ Bellyboatangler:
BB-Cup  ;+ 
Wo und wann is der denn  ;+ 

Ich hab mein BB erst seit einem Jahr und habs auch auf See erst 2x ausprobiert. Aber auf ein BB-Cup hät ich auch Lust. Da lernt man bestimmt nette Leute kennen und kann sich mal persönlich austauschen. :z  :z  :z 

Danke für die Antwort im Voraus 
Gruß
mirco


----------



## Maddin (25. Juni 2002)

Ja genau, wann und wo soll´s denn los gehen? Und wo kann man sich anmelden?


----------



## MxkxFxsh (25. Juni 2002)

Das ist wieder eine schwierige Frage.  :g 
Der Ausrichter vom BB-Cup ist Franky´s Angelshop, in Ahrensburg. Da kann man so ab Ende August mal anrufen und nachfragen wann er denn den Cup plant.
Der Cup ist dann immer so im Oktober oder Anfang November.
Kommt drauf an wie er das festlegt.
Es wird nur eine begrenzte Teilnehmerzahl zugelassen, wegen den Sicherungsbooten. Letztes Jahr waren wir über 44 BB-Angler und min. doppelt soviel Zuschauer. Hat Spass gemacht, Fotos sind auf meiner Seite zu sehen.
Wer Interesse hat. :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (25. Juni 2002)

Ausrichter dieser Veranstaltung ist 
Frankys Angelshop
Grosse Strasse 14
22926 Ahrensburg


Die Veranstalung wird im Oktober bzw. Anfang November stattfinden!? Franky nimmt meist erst verbindliche Anmeldungen ab Ende August an. Einfach mal nachfragen. Teilnehmerbegrenzung so zwischen 40 bzw. 50. Letztes Jahr sollten eigentlich auch nur 40 zugelassen werden! Startgeld lag letztes Jahr bei 30,-DM.

Hoffentlich haben wir an dem Tag ordentlich Wind. Denke so an 5- 6 Windstärken aus SO! Dann trennt sich gleich die Spreu vom Weizen! :q Dann sieht man sofort, wer nur 3-5 mal im Jahr mit dem BB rausfährt oder dieses Hobbie öfters betreibt! :q  :q  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Juni 2002)

@ BBangler

he he he he :q  :q  bist ja ne linke Bazille!!
Willst wohl den Teich für Dich haben und den Ersten Preis abräumen ??
Aber da mach ich Dir nen Strich durch die Rechnung, mein lieber Christian !    :q  :q  :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (26. Juni 2002)

ne den ersten Platz habe ich bei der Veranstaltung noch nicht gemacht! Hat bis jetzt nur mal zum 2 gereicht! Aber weiß ja: Zum Angeln gehört immer eine große Portion Glück.
Wenn wir Windstärken um 5-6 haben, dann trauen sich die meisten Freizeitkapitäne nur 100 m raus und nur eine handvoll Jungs wollen es dann wissen! Hoffe doch, daß dann mein Glück etwa besser rauskommt bei den ganzen anderen Mitstreitern! Wir sind ja unsterblich mit den Rettungsbooten, wenn diese nicht gerade angeln!(letztes Jahr) :q  Muß allerdings dazu auch sagen, das keiner von den erfahrenen Hasen nur darandenken würde sich im BB so nachvorne zu beugen, wie es letztes Jahr so ein BB Neuling gemacht hatte und beinahe abgesoffen wäre.


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Juni 2002)

Ja war schlimm.  
Ich habs ja auch &quot;life&quot; gesehen.
Und die Sicherungsleute haben munter weitergefischt, bis sie dann endlich wach wurden durch unser Gerufe !  
Das wird wohl auch nicht mehr vorkommen !!  :g


----------



## Maddin (26. Juni 2002)

Worum geht es bei der Veranstaltung? Um zu zeigen was für ein toller Typ man doch ist? Um die Gemeinschaftsaktion? Um Neulinge zu unterstützen und nützliche Tipps zu geben?

Ich denke bei der Veranstaltung an das Feeling das aufkommt wenn da 40-50 BBe am Strand auf den Startschuss warten....und wenns dann noch gut läuft ist doch klasse, aber auf Druck versuchen viel zu fangen um gut abzuschneiden, nene. Auch wenn Rettungsboote da sind.....die wollen auch angeln und niemanden aus dem Wasser fischen :q . Spreu vom Weizen.......keine Ahnung was das soll, für Neulinge oder welche die nur ein paar mal im Jahr losgehen zählt halt das &quot;dabeisein&quot;.....


----------



## MxkxFxsh (26. Juni 2002)

Martin ich sehe das auch so.  
BBAngler hat wohl etwas überzogen, aus Spass ? Denke ich.

Aber dieser Neuling der da beinahe abgesüppelt ist, den hat man sträflicherweise total alleine gelassen und ins BB gesetzt und ab auf´m Teich. Man sieht was daraus passieren kann !  
Ich habe schon einigen Kollegen den ersten Umgang mit dem BB gezeigt und vor den Dingen gewarnt die man NICHT machen sollte. Und die Kollegen waren alle dankbar und haben sich gefreut. Und ich habe mir keinen Zacken aus der Krone gebrochen, den Jungs das zu vermitteln. Darum habe ich ja auch eine Internetseite, um Anderen das zu zeigen und nahe zubringen.
Also  .....lasst uns Spass haben an der See, egal mit welcher Angelart !!  :q  :q  :q 
Denn Ernst und Ärger haben wir in der Welt genug !


----------



## Bellyboatangler (27. Juni 2002)

Selbstverständlich war das Spass! :g  Keiner nimmt an dieser Veranstaltung teil, um Preise zu gewinnen. Bisher waren die Gewinner jedes Jahr andere. :q  :q  :q 
Man lernt dort interessante Leute kennen und verabredet sich später zum gemeinsamen Fischen. Fische fangen steht im Hintergrund! Dazu gehört immer noch Glück! Ansonsten müßte ich immer einen Taucher in meiner Nähe haben, der mir die Dorsche an den Haken hängt! :q   #w  :q  

@ Mikefish
achte beim nächsten Treff mal auf die Luftblasen in meiner Nähe! :q 

Wir wollen dort alle nur Spass haben und das eine oder andere von den anderen lernen.

Nur finde ich es jedes Jahr für erschreckend, wenn sich Petrijünger für diese Veranstaltung anmelden, die vorher noch nie im BB gesessen haben! Haben dann meist  eine zu kleine Schwimmweste um und haben noch nie was von Anker gehört! Bei bitten Wind haben genau diese Leute Schwierigkeiten. Verhalten sich einfach falsch im BB und kentern oder treiben zuweit ab und kommen dann nicht mehr zurück! Selbst die Rettungboote sind erst in paar Minuten da!!! Zum Absaufen reicht das. Es ist eigentlich ein Wunder, das bisher noch keiner bei der Veranstaltung abgesoffen ist!!!
Wer sich an so einer Veranstaltung anmeldet, sollte sich im Klaren sein, das die Veranstaltung wohl erst abgesagt wird ab Windstärke 7 bzw.8 ! Seine Jungfernfahrt sollte man bei höchstens 3-4 wagen, damit man ein Gefühl für das BB gekommt! Und den Wind kann man nicht beeinflussen an diesem Termin. Das einzige was irgendwann fest steht ist der feste Termin des Angeltages! 

Auf Druck fängt man übrigens keine Fische. Wenn Angeln nur noch auf Druck ausgeübt wird, dann höre ich mit dem Angeln auf!!!


----------



## Mirco (6. Juli 2002)

Moin Leute,

Danke ersteinmal für die durchsage des Veranstalters. #6 

Ich war ja noch nicht auf so einem event, allerdings stell ich mir das so vor, daß im Vorfeld bestimmt auch etwas zum Punkt Sicherheit ausgesagt wird, oder  ;+ 

Bei so einer Veranstaltung ist das mit den Rechtsansprüchen und Sicherheiten immer so ne Sache.

Im Interesse der Allgemeinheit ist ja wohl im Vorfeld aufzuklären und nicht erst wenn einer ersoffen ist. Ihr sagt ja selbst, daß die Rettungsboote auch ihre Zeit brauchen um zur notleidenden Person zu kommen bzw. mitzubekommen das da was nicht stimmt.

Wenn die aber selber auch fischen und nur mit einem halben Auge über die BB´s wachen kommt der Verdacht der Aliibisicherheit auf ?!

Das es immer wieder Unverbeserliche gibt weiß ich natürlich auch und am Strand kann man schließlich niemanden anbinden.


Vielleicht hab ich es ja überlesen, aber wo findet der BB-Cup denn stat oder ist der Ort auch immer unterschiedlch  ;+ 

Gruß Mirco


----------



## Bellyboatangler (6. Juli 2002)

Austragungsort entscheidet sich immer erst am Tage der Veranstaltung. Ist windabhängig! Falls es Windstill sein sollte, wird dort geangelt wo in letzter Zeit bitten was rausgekommen ist! Windstille im Oktober hab ich allerdings noch nie erlebt!!!
Ab Windstärke 5 wird meist ablandig mit einer Steilküste im Rücken geangelt. Angelplätze werden immer so gewählt, das auch die Boote zu Wasser gelassen werden können. Schwimmweste ist Pflicht bei der Veranstaltung und jeder ist selbstverantwortlich für sich selbst. Ansonsten müßte der Veranstalter für jedes BB eine Rettungsmannschaft haben und das ist nicht möglich! Allein schon rein finanziell!
Falls einer mit dem BB umkippen sollte( muß sich wirklich schon bescheuert anstellen), naja dann sollte er mal schön beten und hoffen das er es alleine innerhalb 2 Minuten schafft sich umzudrehen. Ansonsten säuft er wohl ab. Die Rettungsboote schaffen es auch nicht schneller!!!
No Risk no Fun :q  :q  :q 
Die Veranstaltung ist mittlerweile schon Kult unter den BBanglern! Ist wie Schur-Cup für die Brandungsangler!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Juli 2002)

Na na... Christian !
Stell den BB-Cup man nicht als sooooooo gefährlich dar.
Sich auf´s Wasser zubegeben ist immer irgendwo risikoreich, selbst zB. auf der Weser oder im Schwimmbecken.
Bis jetzt ist, nachweislich, erst ein Mensch beim BB-Angeln ertrunken und das auch noch in den USA !
Wieviel sind in der selben Zeit, beim privaten Bootfahren auf der Ostsee ertrunken ??  ;+ 

Also meine Meinung ist, das das BB-Angeln schon recht sicher ist, man sollte nur eben einige Dinge beachten und nicht den Respekt vor der See verlieren, es ist kein &quot;Ententeich die Ostsee oder Nordsee !!  :g 

Dann macht das BB-Angeln auch Spass.


----------



## Bellyboatangler (9. Juli 2002)

Respekt sollte man immer vor der See haben. Aber auf die Nordsee würde selbst ich mich nicht wagen. Vielleicht noch in Norge mit BB fischen#d . Es ist jedenfalls gefährlicher über die Strasse zu gehn als vom Bb zu angeln. 

Ich habe auf Fehmarn schon mal einen toten BB gesehen. Wurde gerade verpackt, als ich kam. Hatte wohl einen Herzinfakt erlitten. In den Medien war allerdings nichts davon zu hören. 

BBangeln ist ja auch mittlerweile zum Modesport gewurden. Ist erst in den letzten 5 Jahren in Deutschland verbreitet. Fast jeder Angler an der Küste kennt sowas. Es gibt mittlerweile sogar Kurse und Läden, die die verschiedenen Modelle verleihen! sowas gab es 1995 noch nicht, als ich das erste mal mit dem BB Suchtfaktor infiziert wurde. Waren das noch schöne Zeiten. Allerdings kostete damals ein einfaches BB hier ca 750,-DM. Mein erstet habe ich für etwa 120 $ aus den USA importiert! :q 
Warte noch paar Jahre ab, dann gibt es garantiert paar Leute, die die Grenzen der Natur nicht erkennen und in die ewigen Jagdgründe gehen! Entweder lesen wir es dann in den Zeitungen oder sowas an der Angel. Wundern würde mich sowas nicht. Habe schon Leute gesehen, die bei 8 WS draußen waren!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Juli 2002)

@ BBangler

Stimmt, auf die Nordsee würde ich mit nem BB auch nicht schippern wollen. Da sollte man doch was &quot;Seetüchtiges&quot; benutzen ! Siehe &quot;MS Seehund&quot;

Das mit der Modeerscheinung, wird wohl auch so sein aber das wird auch wieder verebben, wie alle Modeerscheinungen.
Aber ich habe gerade vor ein paar Tagen erlebt, das es noch Strände an der Ostsee gibt, wo ein BB vollkommen unbekannt ist........und Fisch gabs da auch noch!!!  
Da fahr ich jetzt öfters hin.  :q   :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (9. Juli 2002)

Achja.......

Hier mein BB-Rutenhalter im Einsatz:
 :q


----------



## Bellyboatangler (10. Juli 2002)

Schick schick! Baue ihn in Serie und verhökere ihn auf dem BB- Cup! Hatten wir das nicht letztes mal, wo jeder Teilnehmer von so einem Bastler(auch Teilnehmer) gefragt wurde. Wollte doch glatt 100 bzw. 120 DM dafür haben! :q  :q  :q  War bitten aufdringlich!!! ich meinte, das er auf seine Dinger hängen blieb, obwohl die auch nicht schlecht aussahen!


----------



## MxkxFxsh (10. Juli 2002)

@BBangler

Ich werde bestimmt nichts beim BB-Cup verhöckern !  :q 
Nicht das man später genauso übel von mir berichtet, wie Du über den der die Teile für über 100,-DM an den Mann bringen wollte.   
Nee nee, muss ich nicht haben.  :g


----------



## Bellyboatangler (11. Juli 2002)

War ja nur ne Anregung um dein Geldbeutel evtl. aufzufüllen, besonders in der heutigen Zeit bei steigenden Teuros! :q  :q  :q


----------



## MxkxFxsh (12. Juli 2002)

Jau Danke, Christian.  :q 

Kannst ja einen haben, den bring ich dann am BB-Cup mit.
Natürlich für nen Vorzugpreis, so unter Kollegen, für all inclusiv 22,-Euro !


----------

